# 31 Rqs Sydney Edition For Sale!!!



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

Why settle? Step up to a pleasantly appointed travel trailer with the Sydney Edition by Outback. Focused on aerodynamic and tasteful design throughout, Sydney offers you high end quality at a mid-range price. This 2006 Outback 31 RQS has all the amenities needed to enjoy the great outdoors with your family and friends. It is equipped with quad bunks in the rear for the kids, full bath with walk in shower, dining room and sofa with a queen pull out for those added guests. A full kitchen with large refrigerator, oven and built in microwave. A queen master bedroom is located up front with sliding door for privacy. Lots of storage inside and underneath for all of those extras needed to take full advantage of those great destinations. Very well taken care and in pristine condition! $26,499

Call Sean Gilley 503-969-5848 or email at [email protected]


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree that model is a wonderful trailer. I had that exact same year.

But, unless trailers are a hot commodity in your area, that price seems way too high. Some dealers have sold brand new ones less than that. I couldn't unload mine for $17K here in Texas so had to trade it in and take a loss.

Good luck with the sale.

Mark


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

mswalt said:


> I agree that model is a wonderful traler. I had that exact same year.
> 
> But, unless trailers are a hot commodity in your area, that price seems way too high. Some dealers have sold brand new ones less than that. I couldn't unload mine for $17K here in Texas so had to trade it in and take a loss.
> 
> ...


I'll second that, I would call local dealers and see what they are offering on trade to get an idea of market price. add a few $K to seell it yourself, or look at NADA. I almost bought a 2007 one of those brand new from lakshore for around 20K.


----------

